# Going back to SB Live External ...



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

So while I trouble shoot my MobilePre issue, thought I'd try the old SB card with my Galaxy CM-140 meter. But I can't seem to reduce a 8db difference between the input and output sections? Using the new Win 7 drivers if that makes a difference. Can't recall if I had this issue before or not. I also can't adjust the Wave Output Volume from 0.5.

I've increased all levels to 100%, but the speaker out mixer seems to also show it only hitting about 80% or so of max?


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

The sound card calibration curve looks fine, but I'm assuming there is an issue if the input/output sections are that off?


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

One other question, once I get the above issue sorted out, I can't recall, do I click the C-weighted box for the CM-140 SPL meter when running measurements?


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

So I think the issue is I need to somehow gain control of the output wave volume and increase it from 0.5 to 1, but I can't get REW to get control of it? When I click on the drop down menu the only option is "Default Output".

I've checked the control panel, sound devices options and I've ensured "Allow other programs to gain exclusive control of this device" is selected on the SB card .... Hmmm ....


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

With Vista and Win 7 the OS does not give REW access to volume controls, which is why they remain greyed out. You will need to adjust your levels via the Windows controls. The 8dB difference you are seeing will not prevent you getting good measurements, but if the _input_ volume can be increased (via the Windows controls) then it would be worth doing that.


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks John, wonder if that's a REW or Java issue, or if Win 7 doesn't let any program take control of the volume controls. Unfortunately I've increased it as much as I can in all the Windows controls. 

Also, as for the Galaxy CM-140 meter, do I need to check the C weighted box in the mic section of the preferences?

Thx


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

pbc said:


> Thanks John, wonder if that's a REW or Java issue, or if Win 7 doesn't let any program take control of the volume controls.


Win 7 changed the sound system architecture to prevent applications from affecting the system wide volume controls.



> Also, as for the Galaxy CM-140 meter, do I need to check the C weighted box in the mic section of the preferences?


Yes


----------

